# Fluval G3 hose sizing



## Andrew Butler (18 Nov 2016)

Hi,
Does anyone happen to know the internal/external sizes for the Fluval G3 hose?
I can't find it published anywhere
thanks


----------



## kadoxu (18 Nov 2016)

The information I can find is in American forums, where they talk about 5/8'' internal diameter... which means around 16mm (15.875 to be more precise).


----------



## Andrew Butler (21 Nov 2016)

For future reference I have the information from Fluval: The dimensions are 21mm external with a 15mm internal bore


----------



## ian_m (21 Nov 2016)

Looks like 16/22 tube, sometimes called thick wall 16mm.


----------



## Andrew Butler (28 Nov 2016)

ian_m said:


> Looks like 16/22 tube, sometimes called thick wall 16mm.





Andrew Butler said:


> For future reference I have the information from Fluval: The dimensions are 21mm external with a 15mm internal bore


----------

